# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  EVERY DAY I RECEIVE NEW PRODUCT Edited

## tuttoperte

for me is exactly the same to ****, but i'm not sur but look goog ???

I TOOK YOUR PIC'S DOWN BECAUSE YOU HAVE THE LAB NAME ON THEM. PLEASE COVER THE LAB NAME AND REPOST THEM. 
THANKS PT

----------


## THEMEATEATER

you should have blotted out the lab name, and if your unsure then look them up and verify your stuff with them.

----------


## thebutcher95

edit your post. That lab is good to go.

----------


## OH REALLY

> you should have blotted out the lab name, and if your unsure then look them up and verify your stuff with them.


Yo meat whats up

----------


## thebutcher95

> for me is exactly the same to ****, but i'm not sur but look goog ???
> 
> I TOOK YOUR PIC'S DOWN BECAUSE YOU HAVE THE LAB NAME ON THEM. PLEASE COVER THE LAB NAME AND REPOST THEM. 
> PT


Dude you know the rules you been slapped many times.

----------


## PT

I just edited your post and i know i have edited at least one other if not 2 or 3 by you plus big and gear has also edited your posts before so your getting your last warning right now. Follow the rules or you will be gone

----------


## tuttoperte

okkkkkk

----------


## PT

THERE both good to go bro

----------

